
Bitcoin Created by U.S. Government, Says Natalya Kaspersky - knowThySelfx
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinist.com&#x2F;kaspersky-labs-co-founder-says-bitcoin-created-american-intelligence-agencies&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sputniknews.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;201801191060881605-kasperskaya-bitcoin-us-intelligence&#x2F;<p>Dunno if this is true. But couldn&#x27;t believe this hidden Satoshi fellow.
======
sova
I mean, it's kinda true, people who worked on bitcoin probably were part of
the higher echelons of tech research at the three letter hot spots... A nicer
question is, what to do with all these SHA512 chips around the world now? :D

~~~
knowThySelfx
Burn em :D

That aside. Did these people who brought up Bitcoin thought that the story of
Satoshi Nakomoto is even remotely believable? No one seems to be interested in
finding out who really is behind all these. We rather have vague stories. It
isn't easy to hide like this unless they come from those who are pulling the
strings. The hype and bubble certainly reminds us of other such scams (non-
internet variety) which popups up at regular intervals.

